# Finally!!!!!



## Jfraska (Jan 3, 2017)

HEY everyone, I finally got my first coding job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I have only been certified since February but it feels like it has been a long and tough road to get employed in coding. I am finally in and I cannot be more excited to start. I know a JOB is different than the schooling I did but I am ready to learn. 

I found out Dec 30th and my start date is Jan 23. I do have to move but it is worth it. I will be working in a hospital too!!! It will mostly be E/M coding for the physicians but that's OK. 

Don't give up if you are new and have a CPC-A or other entry level certifications/experience. You just need someone to give you that opportunity and once you prove yourself, then you are set!! I thought it would take longer than it did honestly so I am happy it didn't. I also received compensation beyond my expectation


----------



## steels816 (Jan 4, 2017)

Jfraska said:


> HEY everyone, I finally got my first coding job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have only been certified since February but it feels like it has been a long and tough road to get employed in coding. I am finally in and I cannot be more excited to start. I know a JOB is different than the schooling I did but I am ready to learn.
> 
> ...




Congrats to you.  Been certified since December 2015 and still no coding job.  Atleast you give me hope.


----------



## castephen (Jan 4, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## lisabatts79 (Jan 4, 2017)

So excited for you.  Good job.  E/M is a great start.  Keep us posted as to how it's going for you.  Working for the Hospital is consistent work.  Congratulations.


----------



## Sward.3860 (Jan 5, 2017)

*CPC-A still looking*

Congratulations on landing your 1st coding job! I am newly certified in October 2016 and have been trying to apply everywhere I can. No offers on interviews yet but I will keep on keeping on!! Someone will give me a chance. Thank you for the post, it gives "newbies" like me hope.


----------



## cgaston (Jan 6, 2017)

Congratulations!!!


----------

